

Show HN: Gemme gem - datahipster
https://github.com/slnovak/gemme

======
datahipster
This is a simple one-liner gem that makes it easy to render a Gemfile entry
for the latest version of a gem. This is nice to hook into Vim so that you can
quickly build out a new Gemfile.

